# Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???



## HD4ever (3. Oktober 2005)

wo ich nun doch nun dem Klein-Boot-Ostseefieber verfallen bin |supergri|supergri|supergri überlege ich mir ob son lüttes GPS Teil nich noch ganz nützlich wäre .... #c
momentan bieten sie *obiges* bei Rute und Rolle ( Fisch&Fang glaub ich auch ) in Verbindung mitn 2 jahres Abo an ...
taugt das Gerät was ?
brauche für mein lüttes Boot bestimmt kein High-Tech Gerät, aber soll ja auch kein Schrott sein :m
hab von der Materie ja (noch) recht wenig Ahnung ....   #d


----------



## Jirko (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

hallo jörg #h

für´s wiederfinden von gespeicherten spots und auch aus sicherheitstechnischen aspekten, sollte diese handgerät für deinen einsatzzweck völlig ausreichend sein #h


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

danke schon mal !  :m
ob man damit auch "Zielpunkte" eingeben kann ?
Quasi Koordinaten aus ner Seekarte eingeben oder so ?


----------



## Jirko (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

...juuuup jörg! meines erachtens kannst du beim ifinder bis zu 1.000 waypoints definieren welche du auch zur navigation nutzen kannst... sprich: vorherige suche von spots -> eingabe in´s lowrance -> auf´m wasser anpeilen mittels go-to funktion #h

PS: beim übernehmen von positionen immer darauf achten, daß das kartendatum der einzugebenden koordinaten vorher in deinem ifinder aktiviert werden muß! stammen deine koordinaten aus nem kartenwerk, was mit WGS-84 gerastert wurde, so mußt du auch in deinem ifinder dieses kartendatum im vorab wählen... andernfalls kommt es zu fehlpeilungen #h


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

na, dann muß ich mir wohl mal son ABO zulegen......
hab ich dann noch fleissig was zu lesen nebenbei ...


----------



## vaaberg (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> danke schon mal !  :m
> ob man damit auch "Zielpunkte" eingeben kann ?
> Quasi Koordinaten aus ner Seekarte eingeben oder so ?


 Das Ding kannst Du, wenn der Preis stimmt, nehmen. Habe so ein ähnliches seit Jahren als 
"Schnellspeicher" an Bord. Dort gebe ich die tagsüber gefundenen Fangplätze ein. Wenn ich dann "angelsatt" bin, übertrage ich die Daten aufs große LCX. Eigentlich können diese "Handys" mehr als man braucht. Daten eingeben, Fangpunkte/Wegpunkte mit Beschreibung, MÜB = Mann über Bord (möglichst vermeiden) usw. usw.
Hau rein.
Gruß Vaaberg


----------



## xhonk (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Moin Jörg,

ich habe mir den iFinder Go im Mai gekauft und schon diverse Male benutzt.
Folgende Dinge sind mir bei meinem Gerät leider negativ aufgefallen:
* Teilweise dauert es sehr lange (bis zu 15 Minuten) bis das Gerät den ersten Fix bekommt.
* Hin und wieder stürzt die Software derart ab das sich das Gerät nicht mal mehr ausschalten geschweige denn bedienen läßt. (Abhilfe: Batterie entfernen und wieder einbauen)
* Die Tasten sind sehr eng angeordnet und prellen teilweise.
* Die Übersetzung der Texte in unsere Heimatsprache wurde wahrscheinlich von einem Ausländer durchgeführt.
* Im Dauerbetrieb sind die Batterien nach ca. 48 Std leer

Hier nun die positiven Punkte.
* Seewasserfest und das Gehäuse ist recht robust
* Passt in jede Hosentasche
* Speicher für 1000 Wegepunkte
* Preislich sehr interessant
* Einstellbare Displaybeleuchtung

Unterm Strich würde ich das Gerät mit gewissen Abstrichen empfehlen.

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

wie es der Zufall so will hab ich grad mit nem Kollegen getextet, welcher noch ein älteres Magelan (oder so) GPS Handteil zuhause rumliegen hat ....
denke ich werde das erstmal für meine Zwecke nehmen .... zum üben reicht das ja denke ich ;-) sollte sich das Teil als besonders wertvoll,hilfreich und gut zu gebrauchen rausstellen, kann ich irgendwann ja mir immer noch "was vernünftiges" holen ....  
Danke für eure Tips !!! :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Moin!

Sach mal muss jemand eigentlich ein Abo haben um jemanden zu werben? Oder kann jeder jeden werben?


----------



## Andreas 25 (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Musst kein Abo haben, um jemanden zu werben!

Habe mich gerade, von jemanden der kein Abo hat, für genau das oben beschriebene Werben lassen.
Die Bestätigung habe ich schon, jetzt warte ich nur noch aufs GPS.

Gruß Andreas!!!|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Lass mal hören wenn Du es hast! 

MFG

Kai


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Moinsen! #h

Ich habe mich von meiner Freundin auch "werben lassen" und bin wieder Rute&Rolle-Abonnent. Ich habe die Zeitung eh öfter mal gekauft, weil ich die im Gegensatz zum Blinker noch am vernünftigsten fand, deswegen war das mit dem Abo wirklich überlegenswert.

Der ganze Ablauf funktionierte ratzifatzi, die erste Ausgabe der R&R hatte ich nach einer Woche, das GPS fristenbedingt nach ca. 3 Wochen.

Für meine Zwecke und unter Berücksichtigung des geringen Preises ist der Lowrance I-Finder Go für mich wirklich ideal. Zwei AA-Batterien, mit denen sehr sparsam umgegangen wird, ein zwar relativ kleines aber hochauflösendes Display, ein Gewicht was im Gepäck fast nicht auffällt, ein schön handliches Format, was will man mehr?! #6

Ich brauchs nur zum Fahren im Nebel und bei schlechten Bedingungen auf größeren Binnenseen und als Sicherheit auf der Ostsee, zum Markern und Wiederfinden von Futterplätzen und heißen Stellen und als kleine Orientierung in mir unbekanntem Gebiet... die meisten Fahrradkarten und etwas höher auflösenden Landkarten haben mittlerweile auch ein UTM-Gitter o.ä..

Schade ist, dass der I-Finder GO nur WAAS- und nicht Egnos-fähig ist. WAAS soll nach meinem Informationsstand keinerlei zusätzliche Messgenauigkeit im europäischen Bereich bringen, sondern teilweise sogar zu (nicht angezeigten) Fehlmessungen führen. Deswegen habe ich im Systemmenü sofort ausgeschaltet. Ob EGNOS schon komplett funktionsfähig aufgebaut ist, weiss ich leider nicht, helfen würde es mir mit meinem I-Finder GO ja auch eh nicht.  :m

Ich hatte vorher ein altes Lowrance GlobalNav 12 und das ist schon selbst zu diesem super einfachen Gerät ein echter Sprung. Das GlobalNav hat Strom gesoffen wie blöde, so dass ich es eigentlich nur noch über ein Gel-Akku habe laufen lassen, denn 4 AA´s waren ratziputzi schnell leer gemacht.  Deswegen habe ich es auch nur noch selten genutzt und dann verkauft.


----------



## Jirko (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

moin markus #h

jeeep, WAAS sollte (muß) hier auf´m europäischen sektor deaktiviert werden, da die geostationären sats irgendwo über´n teich am himmelsfirmament festgenagelt sind und bedingt durch den langen weg der signale und den spitzen winkel zum empfänger bzw. den bodenstationen, die die korrektursignale aufarbeiten, unweigerlich zu "fehlinterpretierungen" führt...

...EGNOS läuft zwar immer noch im testmodus aber im grunde genommen schon relativ stabil #h


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Klasse Jirko, dann hab ich das Handbuch von Becker Technik doch richtig verstanden. Die hatten nämlich auch empfohlen, WAAS bei Messungen im europäischen Raum nicht anzufordern und lediglich die konventionelle Messung einzusetzen. 

Ich hab aber lieber eine Bestätigung von unserem GPS-Fachmann im Board #6. Mittlerweile ist die Entwicklung ja so weit, dass man als unbedarfer Laie mit den Features und Hintergründen gar nicht mehr vom Verständnis hinterher kommt. |uhoh:


----------



## Jirko (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

...nana markus, den fachmann las mal lieber stecken  man(n) liest halt viel und testet permanent, aber dat macht mich noch lange nich zum fachmann :m... wünsch dir noch nen feinen tag oller carpjunkie :m


----------



## Dorschknaller (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir das ABO samt GPS gezogen.
Wir waren vor 2 Jahren vom Nebel im gelobten Land überrascht worden.
Wir hätten dort ein Königreich für ein GPS gegeben.
Sicherheit geht vor alles.:m 

Deshalb habe ich mich relativ schnell von euch überzeugen lassen.
Der Preis inkl. Zeitschrift ist ja auch OK. 

Also im nächsten Jahr wird nach Koordinaten gefahren.#6


----------



## Pilkman (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				Dorschknaller schrieb:
			
		

> ... der Preis inkl. Zeitschrift ist ja auch OK. ...



Das denke ich auch! Man kauft sich praktisch das GPS für 96 Euro inkl. Versand - was schon ein passabler Preis ist - und bekommt dafür zwei Jahre die "Rute&Rolle" oben drauf. Also eine Zeitschrift, die wirklich lesenswert ist. 

Was will man mehr?  :m


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

na, das freut mich ja das ich nen guten Tipp gegeben habe ....   |supergri
viel Spaß mit dem Teil ! Ich versuch mich erstmal mit dem anderen ......


----------



## sundangler (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Hallo
Ich möchte mir gerne das Echolot Cuda 168 als Prämie nehmen.Aber sie sollte ich das nun machen?Ich kann mich ja nun nicht selber werben!Habt ihr Tips für mich?


----------



## Pilkman (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				sundangler schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich kann mich ja nun nicht selber werben!Habt ihr Tips für mich?



Einfach von der Frau oder Freundin im gleichen Haushalt werben lassen. Reicht wenn da ein anderer Name steht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

und wenn nicht dann halt einen Arbeitskollegen oder Kumpel...


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Ähm,

seit ihr sicher dass es das Gerät auch in Verbindung mit einem Rute & Rolle Abo gibt?
Ich find das Angebot nur mit nem Fisch & Fang Abo!
Will den iFinder auch haben! 

Gruß


----------



## sundangler (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Hallo
Also ich wollte mir auch das Dingens holen aber als ich das bei uns im Laden gesehen habe, habe ich es doch sein gelassen.Äußerst kleines Display und die Software soll nicht das wahre sein.Der Händler hat mir auch von abgeraten.


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Drillingshase ist auf der insel und bat mich mir das teil mal anzusehen da es bei ihm auf dem wasser nie die position findet.
ich habe die einstellungen gecheckt und musste feststellen das von 3 starts einer in die hose ging und das gerät im freien keine position orten konnte !
als er am abend kam um es abzuholen fror sogar das display ein und es konnte nur durch entfernen der akkus ausgemacht werden.
nee, ich würde nicht tauschen und bleibe bei meinem altem global nav 12 und stecke mir halt nen satz ersatzakkus in die tasche.


----------



## xhonk (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Moin Kollegen,

Nordlicht bestätigt die gleichen Probleme mit dem Gerät zu haben wie ich sie habe.
Ich kenne leider keine vergleichbaren Geräte in diesem Preissegment.
Aber die Probleme den ersten Fix zu finden und die sporadischen Abstürze der Software können einen manchmal schon zur Verzweiflung bringen.

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg|wavey:


----------



## Andreas 25 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				smellslikefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm,
> 
> seit ihr sicher dass es das Gerät auch in Verbindung mit einem Rute & Rolle Abo gibt?
> Ich find das Angebot nur mit nem Fisch & Fang Abo!
> ...



Jo, gibt es als Rute und Rolle ABO. Aber nicht im Internet, musst den Coupon aus der Zeitung ausschneiden.
Weis jetzt nicht genau, ob es in der neusten Ausgabe drin ist, aber die letzten paar Monate war es immer drin.
Falls du es nicht hast, kann ich es dir einscannen und mailen.
Solltest dann aber sicherheitshalber bei R&R anrufen und fragen ob das GPS noch verfügbar ist.

Gruß Andreas!!!|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				xhonk schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Kollegen,
> 
> Nordlicht bestätigt die gleichen Probleme mit dem Gerät zu haben wie ich sie habe.



na wie gut das ich ja nun son Teil von Magellan habe.... |kopfkrat
aber erstmal abwarten was da so rauskommt ....
habe festgestellt das es nach dem 1. Einschalten teils eeeeeeeeeeeewig 
dauert bis er mal 3 Sateliten gefunden hat ....


----------



## Jirko (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

hallo jörg #h

definier doch mal eeeeeewig!  bei nem kaltstart, ungünstiger stand- und satellitenposition, kann´s schonmal´n büschen dauern, bis du nen 3-d empfang haben tust... 10min sind da gornix #h


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> definier doch mal eeeeeewig!



gute Frage ... nich gemessen ......
aber hab zuerst gedacht das Teil ist kaputt als ich die Batterien das erste mal reingetan hatte ...  |bla:
30 min können das schon gewesen sein ..... 
frag mich nun ob ich das Teil vor dem 1. Angelausflug schon stunden vorher einschalte |kopfkrat |supergri ... damit das auch ready to go ist wenn ich es brauche ...


----------



## Jirko (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

...30min iss schon hart, aber halt auch nix unübliches jörg. wenn dein anglerisches ausflugsziel aber in der nähe von deinem „kaltstartort“ liegt, sollte dein handgerät beim näxten (warm)start keine probleme haben, den standort schnellstens zu finden, da die daten nun im almanach vom erststart abgelegt sind #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				Andreas 25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, gibt es als Rute und Rolle ABO. Aber nicht im Internet, musst den Coupon aus der Zeitung ausschneiden.
> Weis jetzt nicht genau, ob es in der neusten Ausgabe drin ist, aber die letzten paar Monate war es immer drin.
> Falls du es nicht hast, kann ich es dir einscannen und mailen.
> Solltest dann aber sicherheitshalber bei R&R anrufen und fragen ob das GPS noch verfügbar ist.
> ...




Moin Andreas!

Das geht auch im Internet. Muss nur oben auf Prämienabo wechseln.

Aber zum Thema bin echt froh das Sporttrak Color genommen zu haben nach dem Start sind die Sats binnen Sekunden da und die Karte hat mir heute dem Feierabend gerettet! #6


----------



## platfisch7000 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe mir auch durch's Fisch&Fang Abo,ein IFinder Go zugelegt!
Es ist mein erstes GPS,daher kann ich keine Vergleiche anstellen,aber ich kann doch sagen,daß ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät bin!
Es findet bei meinen Positionen (am und auf dem Wasser in DK und hier) in 
1-4 min. 
Ich hatte es bis jetzt ca 10 mal im Einsatz und es hat mich immer an meine Wegpunkte zurückgeführt!
Diese von Euch erwähnten Abstürze oder Einfrierer,hatte ich auch schon.Passiert nach meiner Meinung aber nur wenn die Batterien zu schwach sind.Darum sind bei mir nun Akkus mit 2400mah drin,und nu is Ruhe!
Ich finde das Gerät für den Preis ok!
Was mich am meisten stört(e) ist die "fette" Anleitung und das komplizierte Menue!Da es eigendlich für den Amerikanischen Markt bestimmt ist,lässt sich einiges nicht umstellen und es ist viel specieller USA-Mist drin der sich auch nicht löschen läst (z.b.Flughäfen,Parks,Straßen...)

MfG Platti!


----------



## xhonk (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Moin Kollegen,

die Aussage von Platti kann ich bestätigen. Je schlapper die Batterien sind desto unzuverlässiger ist das Gerät. Außerdem dauert das Finden des ersten Standorts meistens dann auch länger (vom Gefühl her).
Allerdings ist das Ermitteln des ersten Fixpunktes stark von der momentanen Position abhängig. Ich glaube aber diese Aussage gilt generell für alle Geräte.
Bei gutem Empfang liefert der iFinder den ersten Fixpunkt schon in weniger als einer Minute.

Gruß

Jörg|wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

die akkus in dem gps von drillihgshase waren 3/4 voll und es ist trotzdem eingefroren...es darf ja "mal" passieren aber ständig ?
dann hätte es ein pc werden sollen |supergri 
desweiteren hat das gps auch nach 2std noch keinen fix gehabt. es war bestes wetter, das gerät wurde im stand und in der bewegung (auf dem wasser) getestet und dann auch mal ein und wieder aus geschaltet....ohne erfolg.
das kann es für ein gps nicht sein #q 
die anleitunf löste auch bei mir nur #d auskam aber damit klar da mein gps auch ein lowrence ist und es sich von der bedienung nicht so sehr ähnelt.
wenn ich vor der wahl stünde würde ich es nicht kaufen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (1. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Hi!
Also, es ist so, dass das Gerät ruckizucki die Position findet. Nach ca anderthalb bis zwei Stunden auf dem Wasser fängt der Cursor mit Fragezeichen an zu blinken. Die Strecken und gespeicherten Punkte funktionieren alle. Das ganze ist mir drei Tage lang passiert(immer nach der gleichen Zeit, Akkus sind voll) und ich mußte auch wieder die Batterie aus dem Gerät nehmen, dass es aus ging. Keine Taste funktionierte mehr. Ich weiß auch nicht was das ist. Kann doch nur ein Software-fehler sein. Ich schicke es zurück und werde das nächste ausprobieren. 
Wer hat noch das GPS iFinder-Go??? Das ist der kleine gelbe Postkasten! 
Habt ihr auch diese Probleme??


----------



## Pilkman (2. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wer hat noch das GPS iFinder-Go??? Das ist der kleine gelbe Postkasten!
> Habt ihr auch diese Probleme??



Toi, toi, toi, aber bisher absolut keine Probs und sehr zufrieden.... #6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (2. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Ich habe da heute angerufen und die holen das Dingen ab. Wollte das nächst größere kaufen. Das Display ist größer und das Menü ist gleich mit dem alten.(iFinder) 
Vieleicht hatte ich ja auch nur Pech.:c


----------



## heinzrch (2. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

hab Freitag auch so ein Fisch&Fang Abo abgeschlossen, bin mal auf das Gerät (Finder Go) gespannt.
Die Alternativgeräte hätten alle so 130 - 140€ (ohne Abo...) gekostet. Da ich eh regelmäßig die FF lese, gehe ich zumindest kein großes finanzielles Risiko ein.
Übrigens: der Werber muß zwar kein Abonnent sein, darf aber nicht im gleichen Haushalt (Postadresse) wohnen.....


----------



## Andreas 25 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Habe mein Lowrance jetzt auch bekommen,
komme aber bis jetzt überhaupt nicht zurecht.
Wollte, bevor ich mich mit der Bedienung beschäftige, erst einmal die Sprache umstellen und WAAS ausstellen.
Jetzt steht in der Bedienungsanleitung, das ich zweimal MENU drücken soll.
Aber wenn ich einmal drücke, komme ich rein und beim zweiten mal wieder zurück.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch mache?
Bis jetzt habe ich es auch noch nicht geschafft, das das Gerät mal ein paar Daten findet.


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Na herzlichen Glückwünsch!
Dabei wäre ich auch bald verzweifelt,wollte es schon zurückschicken,weil ich dachte ist ne Importversion und geht auf nicht deutsch zu stellen!
Aus der Bedienungsanleitung wurde ich in dem Falle auch nicht schlau!

ABER SEI BERUHIGT!!!  ES GEHT!!!
Du mußt zuerst mal den Advanced Mode gehen!Wenn Du da bist,
dann 1mal Menü und dann nochmal (sind 2 Menüs insgesammt)
Hier im 2tem Menü ist ziemlich mittig GPS Einstellungen!Dort kannst Du erstmal den Haken aus dem Kästchen nehmen,der waas anfordert!
Dann exit (also zurück ins 2te Menü) genau unter GPS Einstellung ist die Systemeinstellung>>mit Ent reingehen>>unten (drittletzte Spalte) ist Spracheinstellung>>wieder Ent>>dann Deutsch auswählen!

Du wirst noch bestimmt viel freude mit dem Ding haben!
Ich meine ich habe auch sehr lange gebraucht,um mich dareinzutütteln!
Ist recht kompliziert die Bedienung und Anleitung!Ich wollte es schon fast wieder weggeben,aber es wurde  besser....
Nun klappt es ganz gut und ich bin zufrieden!

Es ist halt wie mit nem Handy,Digitalkamera oder Autoradio.Man muß schon blad studieren um das entsprechende Gerät bedienen zu können!
Aber man sucht sich ja raus was man braucht!

Hoffe geholfen zu haben,sonst nochmal (hier oder PN) fragen!

MfG Platti!


----------



## Andreas 25 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

@ Platti,
du bist mein Held.#6  Wollte gerade nochmal nachfragen und da sehe ich deine Antwort.
Perfekt! Habe es hin bekommen.
Aber die Bedienungsanleitung ist nicht gerade ein Traum.
Darf ich mal noch ne frage stellen.
Wenn ich das Gerät anschalte kommt jedes mal eine Alarmmeldung!



> Do not rely on this product as your primary source of navigation. The operator is responsible for using official government charts and prudent methods for safe navigation.



Englisch war nicht gerade mein Lieblingsfach. Kann mir mal jemand sagen, ob die Warnmeldung normal ist und was die sagt.
Falls es nicht normal ist, wäre ich auch über Beseitigung Vorschläge dankbar.
Aber dies ergibt sich vielleicht auch, wenn es mir jemand übersetzten kann.
Danke.

Besonders dir Platti nochmal.
Und dem Helden, der mir den Alarm übersetzt.

Gruß Andreas!!!|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (8. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

quasi nur nen Warnhinweis das du dich nicht *nur *auf das Gerät zum navigieren verläßt ! :m sollst auch mal die Seekarten zu rate ziehen ...... und das du selbst verantwortlich fürs navigieren bist !
ob die Message aber jedesmal kommt - keine Ahnung ....
im Amiland müssen die sich ja nun mit solchen Hinweisen für alle möglichen Regressansprüche absichern .....
quasi auf der Tütensuppe : Vorsicht nach dem Kochen heiß oder so   ;-)


----------



## Andreas 25 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

 Jo Danke :m 

Also kann ich es ignorieren!

Nicht das ich mit Millionen Forderungen komme, weil ich nicht Pünktlich zum Essen im Hafen war.


----------



## Pilkman (8. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				Andreas 25 schrieb:
			
		

> ... also kann ich es ignorieren! ...



Yupp, einfach EXIT drücken, dann muss man sich den Spruch auch nicht unnötig lange anschauen. :m

Ist leider bei den Lowrance-Geräten so fest vorgegeben, ich hatte das damals bei meinem Globalnav 12 auch schon.


----------



## Andreas 25 (11. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Hat sich jemand von euch, die Tasche dazu gekauft?
Ist sie zu empfehlen?

Danke.


----------



## platfisch7000 (11. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Nö!
Ich habe mir ne ganz normale Wasserdichte Handytasche gekauft!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Ich wollte das noch mal ausbuddeln!!!|wavey: 

Hatte heute einen Anruf vom Händler und ich bekomme ein neues iFinder-Go geschickt. Wie soll ich es aber ausprobieren, wenn ich fast die ganze Zeit mit dem Auto unterwegs bin oder im Büro. 
Kurtz noch mal die Macke: Gerät findet nach ca zwei Stunden keinen Fix mehr(an mehreren Tagen) und ausschalten nur noch durch entname der Akkus! Soft total abgestürzt oder aufgehangen. 
Also, wer hat ähnliches erlebt??
Ich würde es gut finden, wenn wir mal insgesamt dran bleiben.#6


----------



## Andreas 25 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Na wenn du die ganze Zeit im Auto unterwegs bist, ist doch ideal.
Das Ding angeschaltet und laufen lassen, im Auto ist doch genauso, wie mit dem Boot auf dem Wasser!
Wenn es dort durch hält, schafft es da auch auf Wasser!


----------



## Pilkman (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				Andreas 25 schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn du die ganze Zeit im Auto unterwegs bist, ist doch ideal.
> Das Ding angeschaltet und laufen lassen, im Auto ist doch genauso, wie mit dem Boot auf dem Wasser!
> Wenn es dort durch hält, schafft es da auch auf Wasser!



Das GPS-Gerät muss da aber auf dem Armaturenbrett liegen und durch die Windschutzscheibe Sichtkontakt zu den angepeilten Sateliten haben. Ansonsten funktioniert das mit der fortwährenden Positionsbestimmung natürlich nicht.


----------



## Andreas 25 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Das GPS-Gerät muss da aber auf dem Armaturenbrett liegen und durch die Windschutzscheibe Sichtkontakt zu den angepeilten Sateliten haben. Ansonsten funktioniert das mit der fortwährenden Positionsbestimmung natürlich nicht.



Also ich habe es bei mir auf den Beifahrersitz gelegt, hat einwandfrei funktioniert.
Auf dem Wasser kann das Gerät doch auch nicht die ganze Zeit Sichtkontakt haben. Landet doch auch mal in der Jackentasche oder anderen Orten.
Sonst müsstest du es ja die ganze Zeit auf der Bank liegen haben.
Ich denke, es darf nur keine Hauswand oder ähnliches dazwischen sein.
Ist meine Meinung. Lasse mich aber gerne besseren belehren.
Beifahrersitz hat bei mir aber funktioniert.

Gruß Andreas!!!|wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				Andreas 25 schrieb:
			
		

> ... auf dem Wasser kann das Gerät doch auch nicht die ganze Zeit Sichtkontakt haben. Landet doch auch mal in der Jackentasche oder anderen Orten. ...



Dann wird es aber auch nichts mehr mit einer Positionsbestimmung. 

Zwischen GPS und dem freien Himmel muss meinem Wissen nach mehr oder weniger Sichtkontakt bestehen, einzeln durch dazwischen befindliche Gegenstände gestörte Satellitenauswertung ist aber vorübergehend kein Problem. Hauptsache, es sind noch mindestens zwei bzw. drei Satelliten anpeilbar.

Das mit dem Beifahrersitz kann Glück gewesen sein, dass das GPS über die Front- und Seitenscheibe peilen konnte, im Normalfall muss eine Messung im Auto über eine externe GPS-Antenne vorgenommen werden.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Moin!
Also auf dem Boot hatte ich es so zu liegen, dass nichts, aber auch garnichts dazwischen war. Im Auto habe ich es auch ausprobiert, aber es funzt(wenn überhaupt) nur auf dem Amaturenbrett. Da müßte ich es dann ankleben und ich weiß nicht, zeigt es dann noch genau an??? Ich kann es mir aufs Dach kleben.|kopfkrat :g Ich will Gewissheit haben, darum werde ich es erst im Aprill auf der Ostsee so richtig testen können.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Hallo GPS Freunde!

Ich wollte das Thema noch mal anschieben. Gibt es schon neue Nachrichten oder Erfahrungen mit diesen Geräten??
Tips oder Fehlermeldungen??#c ;+


----------



## Andreas 25 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Zum Gerät selber kann ich noch nichts neues sagen, das einzige was ich vor kurzen feststellen musste.
Es gibt mittlerweile einen "iFinder Go2".
Jetzt mit Basiskarte Europa 
Es sind Autobahnen, Bundesstraßen, Landstraßen und Orte enthalten.
Irgendwie hat mich das ganz schön angekotzt, denn es kostet keinen Cent mehr als das was wir haben.:r 

Gruß Andreas!!!#h


----------



## xhonk (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Moin Kollegen,

ich besitze das Gerät nun fast ein Jahr und war im großen und ganzen zufrieden.
Inzwischen benutze ich das Gerät nicht nur auf dem Wasser sondern auch teilweise an Land.
Leider bekomme ich häufig keinen Fix obwohl 4 oder mehr Satelliten empfangen werden. Dieses Verhalten ist allerdings regional abhängig.
Kann mir irgend jemand einen Tip geben, ob man am Gerät eine Einstellung vornehmen kann, das auch bei schwachem Satellitenempfang ein Fix berechnet wird?

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg#h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				xhonk schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Kollegen,
> 
> ich besitze das Gerät nun fast ein Jahr und war im großen und ganzen zufrieden.
> Inzwischen benutze ich das Gerät nicht nur auf dem Wasser sondern auch teilweise an Land.
> ...


 

Genau das war bei mir immer das Problem. Darum habe ich mir jetzt das iFinder Pro zugelegt und hoffe es ist besser. Kostet allerdings auch gleich 150 Öken mehr. 
Das mit dem Fix ist wohl eine weit verbreitete Macke. Zwei Stunden ging es und dann war Schluß. Software total abgestürzt und nur noch durch entnahme der Akkus aus zu machen.

Hat jemand das iFinder Pro??? Schon was passiert??


----------



## Andreas 25 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

In der Bedienungsanleitung ist unter Zubehör ein R-A-M Halter erwähnt, ist auch ein Bild drin. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich den her bekomme?
Habe im Netz nicht passendes gefunden.
Danke!

Gruß Andreas!!!#h


----------



## Jirko (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

nabend andreas #h

auf die schnelle mal das für dich gefunden #h


----------



## Andreas 25 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Danke Jirko!
Die Seite hatte ich auch gefunden.
Aber der iFinder der dort abgebildet ist sieht wie der Pro oder der H2O aus, aber der Go hat eine andere Form und den Habe ich nun halt mal.
Doch da ich mir in kürze ein Echo kaufen will, dieses natürlich portabel machen will, wollte ich am Koffer natürlich gleich den Halter fürs GPS anbringen, ist ja logisch.
Aber ohne passenden Halter!|kopfkrat  Basteln ist doch etwas aufwendig.

Gruß Andreas!!!#h


----------



## Jirko (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

...dafür hab ich mir auf meinem koffer nen einfachen handyhalter aus´m werkelmarkt geschraubt > für runde 5 tacken ... für mein dafürhalten völlig ausreichend, da ich solch einen halter auf´n kahn nur als parkstation benötige. wenn ich beim suchen bin, hab ich dat dingens eh inner hand... wünsch dir noch nen feinen abend #h


----------



## oerkel (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Moin, moin

Ich habe mir da iFinder Pro geholt. toll.|rolleyes  Sollte ich mir die deutsche software dazu holen, oder ist das unnützes Geldausgegebe?|uhoh: 

Mfg Oerkel


----------



## elbfänger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

wo hast du dir den denn gakauft?

Normalerweise haben die Geräte, die du hier kaufst Deutsche Menüsprache. Musst du nur einstellen ;-)

Hast du dir allerdings das Ding impotieren lassen, wird das wohl nix mit Deutsch.


----------



## oerkel (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

ups!|rolleyes 

Ick globe, da hab ick mir falsch ausjedrückt! Das gute STück hat natürlich eine deutsche Menueführung. Ich habe die Option, die europäische/deutsche  Karte drauf zu spielen.
Lohnt sich dat?

Mfg Oerkel


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



			
				oerkel schrieb:
			
		

> ups!|rolleyes
> 
> Ick globe, da hab ick mir falsch ausjedrückt! Das gute STück hat natürlich eine deutsche Menueführung. Ich habe die Option, die europäische/deutsche Karte drauf zu spielen.
> Lohnt sich dat?
> ...


 
Ich glaube nicht. Nur wenn du wirklich viel, oft und weit draussen bist. für Tagestouren reicht esso. (meine Meinung) Seekarte ist teuer, ich glaube 160 Öken oder so!


----------



## elbfänger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

hab gehört die kann man auch im Internet tauschen. in diesen Tauschbörsen|supergri


----------



## oerkel (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Wat? 160 Oere..gibts da noch ne Frau dazu?|rotwerden kommt.Helft mir mal!
Was denn für ne Tauschbörse?

Gruß Oerkel


----------



## elbfänger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

emule etc...


----------



## DozeyDragoN (11. April 2008)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Hi,

gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, die Geschwindigkeit von Meilen auf Kilometer pro Stunde umzustellen? (Gerät: I-Finder Go)

Grüße, DD


----------



## dtnorway (11. April 2008)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Moin!#h
Ja geht.

Menü --> Systemeinstellung --> Messarten Der Funktion --> Geschwindigkeit/Distanz --> Metric


----------



## dtnorway (14. April 2008)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Moin DozeyDragoN|wavey:

Hat's hingehauen?


----------



## DozeyDragoN (14. April 2008)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Hi!

Ne, leider bisher nicht ... Die Geschwindigkeit gibt mir der Vogel immernoch in kph an ....

Grüße!
DD


----------



## Hooked (14. April 2008)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

kph = kilometer per hour


----------



## Hooked (14. April 2008)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Oder wie? 
Willst Du unbedingt km/h da stehen haben?
Also, ich meine das kp/h in deutsch?


----------



## DozeyDragoN (14. April 2008)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Lol, nein, mein Fehler ...

Dachte grad, es soll "knots per hour" bedeuten ... 

Danke!


----------



## Hooked (14. April 2008)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Kein Problem. 

Aber wenn ich es mir recht überlege, könnte das ja bei Seekarten sogar hinhauen.|kopfkrat


Jetzt verwirr mich bloß nicht! :q


----------



## dtnorway (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*



Hooked schrieb:


> Kein Problem.
> 
> Aber wenn ich es mir recht überlege, könnte das ja bei Seekarten sogar hinhauen.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Nana! |supergri
Knoten ist doch keine metrische Angabe!
Und wenn ich an dem GPS Distanz/Geschwindigkeit auf metric stelle, müsste eins von beiden dann verkehrt eingestellt sein. Weil ich hab noch nie gehört das man Distanz in Knoten angibt!:m


----------



## Hooked (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hand-GPS Lowrance iFinder Go ?!?! taucht dat wat ???*

Schon klar! 

War ja auch mehr oder weniger nur Spaß...


----------

